# Stolen Boat



## Barroll (Sep 4, 2014)

Guys,

My duck boat was stolen out of a locked barn this morning and I would like to ask people to keep an eye out if they have seen it.  Pics below.  It does now have a gatortail outboard on it.  Tag # is TL9NF92.  Please call 404-680-6404.  It was stolen in the Greene county area.

Thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2014)

I`ll keep a lookout in the Southwest Georgia, lower Flint River, and Lake Seminole area.

Sorry about your boat and hope it will turn up.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't stand a theif. Check your txts


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Sep 4, 2014)

ill keep an eye out for it for sure. thats close to my county so there's a chance they can come this way.


----------



## strutlife (Sep 4, 2014)

Usually when someone steals something, they know you have it, where you keep it, how it's secured/locked and you probly know them. The loss of a hand would be great punishment for stealing and getting caught imo. Will keep a look out for it. Make sure you check craigslist also. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 4, 2014)

Cant stand a thief!! I'll keep a look out.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Sep 5, 2014)

The tag number is that for the trailer or boat? The other number would be helpful too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2014)

strutlife said:


> Usually when someone steals something, they know you have it, where you keep it, how it's secured/locked and you probly know them. The loss of a hand would be great punishment for stealing and getting caught imo. Will keep a look out for it. Make sure you check craigslist also. Sorry to hear that.





Exactly what I was thinking.  Any of your "friend of friends/acquaintances"  hard up for $$$ ??


Sure hope you recover your rig.


----------



## Pitblind1754 (Sep 5, 2014)

Man that sucks and like some other people said more than likely someone you know. I had every decoy I owned last year stole from me the weekend before season went out. And only a few people knew where I kept them. I will keep look out for you though hope you find it


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow i hate to hear that. I hope someone catches them and justice is served!!


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope whoever did it is caught and pays the price for it.


----------



## drdarby45 (Sep 5, 2014)

Had some fun times in that thing. It'll turn up somewhere


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 5, 2014)

Man that stinks .... hopefully they catch them and u get ur boat back in good condition


----------



## Trapnfish (Sep 5, 2014)

ill keep an eye our for it


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, I will keep a look out for it, I am 30 mins from 3 major lakes so it may turn up.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry you lost your boat. I will be on the watch around Savannah


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 7, 2014)

bump


----------



## doublebarrel (Sep 7, 2014)

I am in Green County area and will stay on lookout.A nice trailer was stolen in Union Point couple weeks ago.BB


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 7, 2014)

bump


----------



## Barroll (Sep 8, 2014)

So it appears the boat has been found.  Along with all the other stuff that was stolen.  Im not sure what details I can disclose, but I appreciate everyone that kept their eye out and also the Greene county popo and detectives.


----------



## strutlife (Sep 8, 2014)

Good deal.


----------



## strutlife (Sep 8, 2014)

Was it someone you know?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2014)

strutlife said:


> Was it someone you know?


----------



## Barroll (Sep 8, 2014)

strutlife said:


> Was it someone you know?



No.


----------



## Barroll (Sep 8, 2014)

This was a lot more than just a simple taking it out of someones yard.  It was in a locked barn with a security system.  They also stole a couple of other things including a 4 wheeler, chain saw, etc.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Sep 8, 2014)

Glad to hear


----------



## boarbutcher (Sep 9, 2014)

Glad you got your stuff back wish everyone was as lucky


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 9, 2014)

Glad they found your boat and your stuff.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 10, 2014)

Excellent to hear you got your stuff back.


----------



## birddog52 (Sep 13, 2014)

Frist place to look who all new you had it in that barn


----------



## duckone (Sep 14, 2014)

Really glad you got your boat and other stuff back. I despise a thief. Let us know, when you can, how the police or whoever were able to find your boat,etc.


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 18, 2014)

Barroll said:


> So it appears the boat has been found.  Along with all the other stuff that was stolen.  Im not sure what details I can disclose, but I appreciate everyone that kept their eye out and also the Greene county popo and detectives.



Good deal.

Charge them with everything you can they earned it!!!!!!!


----------



## The Rodney (Sep 18, 2014)

So glad you got your stuff back man, sorry for all the trouble you went through


----------



## r_hammett86 (Oct 4, 2014)

I was just scrolling through craigslist and found this ad. but I see you already got the boat back. anyways here is a link to the ad just incase.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/boa/4684042433.html


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2014)

Barroll said:


> So it appears the boat has been found.  Along with all the other stuff that was stolen.  Im not sure what details I can disclose, but I appreciate everyone that kept their eye out and also the Greene county popo and detectives.



Hope it wasn't damaged and the judge throws the book at them.


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2015)

Glad you got it back.


----------

